# My Sawmill Shed



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Newb. Hello Texas and Darren. Long time since last spoke, been busy building timberframe sawshed.
Specs: Concrete piers, 8"x8" oak post stood on 6"x6" x1/2"thick abrasive resistant plastic pads( NO soak up water from end grain), front bays 22'w, 24'w and 22'w x 14'd with 22'wx12'd rear bay. Long span beams are 8"x12"- 22' and 24' oak with 5"x10"-16' oak front to back beams with 3"x6"-12' Sassafras purlins. Cutting on the 7' front bonnett to be added.
Part of main frame is true timberframing with pegs, also with splay?? joints at rear shed. Oversized bracing (if there's such a thing).
Have Hud-son Farmboss 23HP sawmill with custom frame to cut 25' logs.
As usual, NOT enough dry area to work or store. I guess that's NONE PAYING :thumbdown: job security :laughing: work in planning stage.
I'll count it all JOY, for the Lord's Blessed me with abundance.
Everyone have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Cool, that should keep the rain off your head :smile:...Poor ol' Daren still mills in the rain/sleet/snow.:icon_sad:






.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

I'm jelous! This thread might do better in the forestry section?

Daren I feel so sorry for you . One thing confusing me is why you are not using the excuse its wet outside to spend more time on the forum!:laughing:


----------



## JohnK007 (Nov 14, 2009)

That is a great looking shed Tim. Definitely built for the long haul and something to be proud of. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice shed Tim.:thumbsup: Happy sawyering.:yes:


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks JMC, but this crazy Tennessee weather :no: has played terrible on my sawtime:thumbdown:. I also do high end construction and lately time off from work has been frozen log time for sawing. Like your website NICE work!!!! I enjoy seeing quality workmanship :thumbsup: .
Have a Blessed New Year,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Got to cut more sassafras yesterday to finish shed bonnet :thumbsup:. Rained so much last night/morning that I cut 3" ruts trying to get to mill in 4x4 Bronco :thumbdown:. Sawed log on mill but didn't want to destroy this rotten ground with tractor adding another log :no:.

Have a Blessed new year everyone,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*Updated Pics*

Got through adding on bonnet, need to finish trimming roof edges:thumbsup:. Didn't realize the massive size until took pic with father-n-law by post. I guess that's why I love the beams and old industrial look.

Have a Blessed day,
Tim


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

*OOps , didn't attach correctly*

Punched wrong button:wallbash:... 
OK , I got Joy Now:yes:
The Lord's Been Good!!!!


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

That looks great! Now you just need to add some sawdust.


----------



## Ack (Mar 13, 2009)

How do you like your Hudson 36" Farm Boss? Looks like a nice machine. Just curious to know what you think? Good and bad if any? Thanks


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That looks fantastic. Plenty of room and built soild it looks like. Which way is it oriented? 






.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Ack,

I've enjoyed my mill what time I've got to use ( MANY IRONS N FIRE). They're a good economical mill priced competitively for that market. They're built well and cut true. Actually as a Joke we sawed 1/8"x 2" sassafras strips and weaved a 36" basket. The only thing I'd definitely change is to upgrade the cheap small bearing behind blade guide to a quality made bearing as I did (problem solved)and that's the bad I've had except a weld break that wasn't the manufacturing fault (they warrantied) but a bad spot in metal (I weld and fabricate also) aka a "hardspot" in mild steel.

I've got some customers whom use their smaller mills to make parttime jobs and a few more serious. If I had my time to do over (and the money) I would've stepped up to the H-360. Has several more standard features and you can stand at the end to operate, as with the farm boss I walk along with the power fed head.

I guess I let the "CAT OUT OF THE BAG" above, I'm a small (parttime) dealer whom enjoys sawing on the side. I've never mentioned being a dealer due to enjoying the conversations without mixing business. With that out, I'll make one plug.... I sale "Hud-son " sawmills and "Uniforest" winches. www.hud-son.com Tennesse dealer- Tim's Woodcraft. Three point hitch, PTO driven winches. See Video. No small logger should be without!!!!

I don't mind answering any questions you or any may have.:thumbsup:

TexasTimbers,

The orientation is the back is the west (most rain and lower) but I found out the top of a knob (1,000' elevation) may not be the ideal location (Tennessee Hillside farm, 1 of 3 FLATSPOTS :blink: in 200 acres) due to HEAVY dews:thumbdown:. I'll end up partially sealing 3 sides due to wind and fog. This was built so I can be in my own little world :icon_cool: when cutting, but I'm portable if I choose to go to the public :yes: in the future. 

Everyone have a Blessed day,

Tim


----------

